# Bonza owners, what you running under the hood?



## Bear_Vapes (6/4/18)

Would like to know what builds work for you in the bonza rda?

Currently running a framed staple single coil and its pretty damn good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ozeran (6/4/18)

Dual Flat Ni80 on 5 wraps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (6/4/18)

Ozeran said:


> Dual Flat Ni80 on 5 wraps.


Hows the performance with flatwire? Been wanting to try it for a while now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ozeran (6/4/18)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Hows the performance with flatwire? Been wanting to try it for a while now


It works pretty damn good. Running it as a squonk. Have no complaints.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jprossouw (6/4/18)

Fused claptons


----------

